# Weather in Ocean City, MD in March/April



## Kona Lovers (Jul 6, 2008)

We're looking at going to Ocean City, Maryland, on Easter Break (end of March, first of April).  What is the weather like then?  Is this a wild Easter/Spring Break location, or is it still a bit chilly?  Thanks.

Marty


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 7, 2008)

Usually still a bit chilly.  2 years ago we had a white Easter


----------



## lprstn (Jul 7, 2008)

This time of year is unpredictable.  Typically rainy, some spots of sunshine at low 70's.  We go at this time of year and have to wear a windbreaker.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 7, 2008)

In a word.........TERRIBLE.  We were there in early June and it was cold, windy and the ocean water was in the mid 60's.  Go further south ........  Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head......they are both great that time of year.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Laura, Iprstn, and Gnipgnop.

Marty


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Easter in Ocean City -  Sunday, April 12th, 2009*

Ocean City MD has so much to offer all year round
The weather can be  rainy & chilly or sunny & warm

Everyone from the area starts to open up their OC
Ocean City Condos and make the trip to the beach

www.ocean-city.com/


----------



## pambroselli86 (Jul 7, 2008)

*We had a great Easter!*

My wife and I took our the kids 5 and 7 on an impromptu week long trip to Ocean City four years ago.  We had a long winter here in western NY and just had to get away.  We sat on the wind swept beaches (alone) and enjoyed the sunny 70 degree weather.  We got a little tan and sun burned (maybe wind burned).  It was a great get away and we all still laugh about how cold the water was (yes we spent days in the water too).  We love Cape Cod so the cold water was not  a problem for us.

I hope now that we ts we will still take the sudden road trip to a not so popular off season destination.

Paul


----------

